# Dwarf Crayfish with Neons?



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

I was looking at a online fish spot and it had dwarf orange crayfish that grow to 1.5"(they say) that is pretty small and they look to have small pinchers 
so they look cool and would like to add them to my community tank but hoped someone might know for sure if these guys pose any real threat thx
here is a pic


----------



## fancymyguppy (Feb 11, 2011)

I would not recommend crayfish with anything less than Cichlids. They can suddenly make entire shoals of fish disappear easier tiny little Neons.


----------



## 3x100cart (Feb 7, 2011)

That has always been my feelings I am not familiar with the "dwarfs" if they can the treated differently


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

No chiclids they will eat crayfish... You want fish large enough the crayfish wont wanna mess with them, bit not large n agressive enough to male the crayfish a snack. Gold fish are to messy to keep with crays, and no bottom feeders. Also no shrimp live or non cooked, just fed mine ghost shrimp damn,.as they may carry parasites bad for crays. 

The one you are looking at is on aquabid for like 55 for 2 of them.


----------

